# Psychomania Tragedy



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fire, and not a small one either. At least everyone is ok

http://www.theaterofterror.com/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://www.hauntersdigest.com/2012/02/fire-destroys-psychomania-in-clarksville-indiana/


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

Very sad; I can't imagine how awful this is for the owners and crew


----------

